# Looking for more table top roleplayers Hoffman Estates, IL



## logan9a (Mar 17, 2007)

Give me an e-mail at logan9a@yahoo.com if that's within commuting distance for you.

Logan


----------



## Rhialto2007 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Check this out*

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=190352


Check out my ad.  Let me know.


----------



## logan9a (Mar 22, 2007)

Rhialto2007 said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=190352
> 
> 
> Check out my ad.  Let me know.





I'm past playing D&D - I'm GM'ing something more...um...different.  If you're interested, let me know at logan9a@yahoo.com

Logan


----------



## logan9a (Mar 27, 2007)

Still looking for gamers in IL who are willing to try something new.


----------



## logan9a (Mar 29, 2007)

*Still looking*

Still looking for gamers in IL who are willing to try something new.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 31, 2007)

Might get more responses if you detail what you're talking about. Is something new a different game system like BESM 3rd ed? GURPS 4th ed? LARP? Something else? Times and dates?


----------



## logan9a (Apr 2, 2007)

Table top roleplaying game; system is based off of a fusion between the old Chaosium BRP system, Torg and a couple others.  The campaign has been described as 'X-files'-ish due to the investigative nature.  It's a lot of fun but definately a thinking person's campaign.

Anyone who would like to discuss it, please e-mail me at logan9a@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Apr 6, 2007)

*More details*

Description of the game:

The game is held in Hoffman Estates, IL.  It runs FRI 6pm on, SAT noon on.

The closest thing I can compare it to is an X-files game (without the aliens and FBI), currently set in the 1920's.  The characters are archaeologists (or other college graduates) turned PI.  Their cases run anything from missing persons to stopping Various Evil Things from doing...evil.  The campaign is on the realistic side - the characters pay taxes and worry about how much money they make (they are up to $30/day plus expenses currently).  There is a lot of weird stuff that can go on within the campaign - Highlanders (like the movie or TV series), time travel and Diskworld stuff have all made their appearances within the campaign.  As I've GM'ed for close to 30 years, I've gotten tired of dungeon crawls, etc.  Wanted to try 'something new'.

There are currently two other players - I'm working on getting it up to three hard core regulars and a couple of part time people.

The system used is a percentage system with heavy modifications as I found d20 stuff to be less realistic and more encumbering than I liked.  I like some action and don't want to spend hours on the same battle.  The system itself has been play tested over a 5 year period with many other people and all but one of the fifty or so has enjoyed it more than systems they were previously familiar with (d&d, d20, WW, etc)

I'm mainly interested in getting people to come out and take a look at it for a session or so.  I've found that if they do, they return readily.  I've had a couple other players have to retire due to the 'no more time have wife/girlfriend/etc) and am looking to fill the gaps.

People don't need to commit for a full day (or both days), just come out for a few hours to check it out.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  If you want to forward this e-mail to the folks of your group, I'd appreciate it.  If several of them want to show up for the game as a group, good, come check it out.

For those who would like more information, I can be reached at logan9a@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Apr 12, 2007)

Still looking for more good gamers.


----------



## logan9a (Apr 19, 2007)

Testimonial - part of an e-mail from a first time gamer (who played a doctor)

Quote:

I just wanted to say thank you. I really had a great time and felt very
comfortable with the group. I can say that that was the most
role-playing I have ever seen or done. It was a real breath of fresh
air. If it's OK with you, you'll definitely be seeing me and the good
doctor again.

End quote

Logan


----------



## logan9a (Apr 25, 2007)

*bump*

LOOKING FOR MORE PLAYERS

Description of the game:

The game is held in Hoffman Estates, IL.  It runs FRI 6pm on, SAT noon on.  PEOPLE ARE NOT OBLIGATED TO SHOW UP BOTH DAYS – heck, I don’t care if they show up part of one.

The closest thing I can compare it to is an X-files game (without the aliens and FBI), currently set in the 1920's.  The characters are archaeologists (or other college graduates) turned PI.  Their cases run anything from missing persons to stopping Various Evil Things from doing...evil.  The campaign is on the realistic side - the characters pay taxes and worry about how much money they make (they are up to $30/day plus expenses currently).  There is a lot of weird stuff that can go on within the campaign - Highlanders (like the movie or TV series), time travel and Discworld stuff have all made their appearances within the campaign.  As I've GM'ed for close to 30 years, I've gotten tired of dungeon crawls, etc.  I wanted to try 'something new'.

There are currently two consistent players and three part timers - I'm working on getting more.

The system used is a percentage system with heavy modifications as I found d20 stuff to be less realistic and more encumbering than I liked.  I like some action and don't want to spend hours on the same battle.  The system itself has been play tested over a 5 year period with many other people and all but one of the fifty or so has enjoyed it more than systems they were previously familiar with (D&D, d20, WW, etc)  I’m more interested in ‘open minded roleplayers’ rather than the ‘if it ain’t D&D it must be bad’ crowd.

I'm mainly interested in getting people to come out and take a look at it for a session or so.  I've found that if they do, they return readily.  I've had a couple other players have to retire due to the 'no more time have wife/girlfriend/etc) and am looking to fill the gaps.  The players I’m looking for are more interested in ‘is it a good game’ than ‘what system is it’.

People don't need to commit for a full day (or both days), just come out for a few hours to check it out.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  If you want to forward this e-mail to the folks of your group, I'd appreciate it.  If several people want to show up for the game as a group, good, come check it out.

For those who would like more information, I can be reached at logan9a@yahoo.com

PS:  If I have contacted you before, please accept my apologies – I do try to keep track of people I’ve contacted in the past but it doesn’t always work well.


----------



## logan9a (May 1, 2007)

LOOKING FOR MORE PLAYERS

Description of the game:

The game is held in Hoffman Estates, IL.  It runs FRI 6pm on, SAT noon on.  PEOPLE ARE NOT OBLIGATED TO SHOW UP BOTH DAYS – heck, I don’t care if they show up part of one.

The closest thing I can compare it to is an X-files game (without the aliens and FBI), currently set in the 1920's.  The characters are archaeologists (or other college graduates) turned PI.  Their cases run anything from missing persons to stopping Various Evil Things from doing...evil.  The campaign is on the realistic side - the characters pay taxes and worry about how much money they make (they are up to $30/day plus expenses currently).  There is a lot of weird stuff that can go on within the campaign - Highlanders (like the movie or TV series), time travel and Discworld stuff have all made their appearances within the campaign.  As I've GM'ed for close to 30 years, I've gotten tired of dungeon crawls, etc.  I wanted to try 'something new'.

There are currently two consistent players and three part timers - I'm working on getting more.

The system used is a percentage system with heavy modifications as I found d20 stuff to be less realistic and more encumbering than I liked.  I like some action and don't want to spend hours on the same battle.  The system itself has been play tested over a 5 year period with many other people and all but one of the fifty or so has enjoyed it more than systems they were previously familiar with (D&D, d20, WW, etc)  I’m more interested in ‘open minded roleplayers’ rather than the ‘if it ain’t D&D it must be bad’ crowd.

I'm mainly interested in getting people to come out and take a look at it for a session or so.  I've found that if they do, they return readily.  I've had a couple other players have to retire due to the 'no more time have wife/girlfriend/etc) and am looking to fill the gaps.  The players I’m looking for are more interested in ‘is it a good game’ than ‘what system is it’.

People don't need to commit for a full day (or both days), just come out for a few hours to check it out.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  If you want to forward this e-mail to the folks of your group, I'd appreciate it.  If several people want to show up for the game as a group, good, come check it out.

For those who would like more information, I can be reached at logan9a@yahoo.com

PS:  If I have contacted you before, please accept my apologies – I do try to keep track of people I’ve contacted in the past but it doesn’t always work well.


----------

